# Top 25 Radical Radio Stations & Shows



## WildVirtue (Apr 15, 2019)

Hey all,

Had the idea of drawing up this list for traveling, so that I could get a feel for the culture of a place and also the campaign struggles the people face. Most are available to stream online so I can learn more before I go or deciding where to go, while others are a local only treat that entice me to go and enjoy while I'm there.

Secondly I was interested to research what vestiges of DIY pirate radio activity and community interest in it remained. To which I’m now aware of a few more projects and forums. As well as info on the still large audiences some pirate shows attract, like Galaxy Radio and Omega Radio drawing in just under 50% of all radio listeners in the Caribbean community of London. These are also shows which advocate many community organizing strategies for dealing with issues related to being part of a low income and immigrant community in the capital city.

Finally I’ve been enjoying lightweight trekking and camping with just the bare minimum kit, where every tool has its purpose. So an mp3 player that can last longer because it only has the function of being able to listen to audio saved on the device and live on the airways just makes practical and environmental sense, while being psychologically comforting to my own head space.

If you have any stories of radical radio shows you’ve heard on your travels, I’d love to read.

(Same list with pictures on me blog)

*Radio Larrakia 94.5FM* – Australia – 08-89437949
• Jam Pakt with Jonzy – Darwin – Sat at 8pm
• Breakfast on the River – Bourke – Weekdays at 6am
• Let’s Talk – Brisbane – Weekdays at 9am

*MBC Radio* – Central Canada – 1.800.668.4003
• Missinipi Dene Honi with Terrie Bekattla – Weekdays at 11am
• Missinipi Chimowen with Charly Durocher – Weekdays
• Missinipi Chimowin with Abel Charles – Weekdays

*KNBA 90.3 FM* – Alaska
• Native America Calling – Weekdays at 1pm EDT – Most US major cities and many local indigenous stations. – 1-800-99-NATIV
• American Indian Living – Sat at 7am
• National Native News – Weekdays at 9am

*Bush Radio* – South Africa
• The Morning Cruisewith Mkhuseli Veto Weekdays at 9am
• Sakhisizwe – bou die nasie, building the nationwith Jasnine Roberts – Weekdays at 12pm
• Connected 2 Jazz – Teu at 8pm

*ALL FM 96.9* – Manchester, UK
• Didsbury Fabulous Mums and Dads
• All Out Radio Show
• Tony’s Time Machine

*Galaxy Radio* – London, UK – +44 20 7193 0174
• Mbuta Anu (Roots Unlimited) – Sat at 12am – 07951705606
• Community Talking (Have Your Say) – Sat at 10am
• Sista Ebony (Interactives) – Sat at 4pm

*London Pirate Radio*
• Raw Innocence 87.5
• Omega Radio 104.1 – 07539 968 143
• UK Raw Radio 107.5

*Other UK Pirate Radio*
• Lush FM 97.9 – Portsmouth
• CodeSouth 98.5 – Brighton – 07422 128 232
• Club FM 102.1 – Glasgow

*KPFA 94.1** – *California – 1-800-958-9008
• Flashpoints – Weekdays at 5pm
• UpFront – Weekdays at 7am
• Letters and Politics – Weekdays at 10am

*Asheville 103.3FM* – Eastern US
• Living Well – Sun at 11am
• Words To Live By – Sun at 1pm
• Final Straw – Sun at 2pm

*KBOO 90.7FM* – Portland, US
• Labor Radio – Mon at 6pm
• Rose City Native Radio – Thu at 6pm
• Voices for the Animals – Monthly on Mon at 11:30am

*CKUT 90.3FM – *Montreal, Canada
• Free City Radio – Wed at 11am
• Off The Hour – Weekdays at 5pm
• Prison Radio – Fri at 11am

*CFRC 101.9FM* – Ontario, Canada
• CPR Prison Radio – Wed at 7pm
• From Embers – Wed at 8pm
• Native News & Music – Teu at 6pm

*CFRO 100.5FM** – *Vancouver, Canada
• Redeye – Sat at 10am
• Urban Renewal Project – Tue at 10pm & Wed at 12am
• Metis Matters – Wed at 5pm

*CFRU-FM 93.3 FM** – *Guelph, Canada – 519-837-CFRU
• Canada Land
• WINGS: Women’s International News Gathering Service
• Talking Radical

*Other Languages*

*Welat FM* – Northern Syria
• English News by Hiffin Osman
• News bulletin by Joan Young
• Economics Report by Abdul Bari Sayed Yousef
_Language is in Kurdi._

*Radio Insurgente* – Southern Mexico
• 97.9 MHz FM – Zona Altos de Chiapas & Selva Fronteriza
• 89.3 and 100.1 MHz FM – Zona Selva Tzeltal
• 102.1 MHz FM – Zona Norte
• 92.9 MHz FM – Zona Zotz Choj
_Language is in Spanish, tzotzil, tzeltal, chol and tojolabal._

*Watan FM** – *Western Syria
• Your morning is a homeland
• Middle Bulletin
• Youth of Syria
_Language is in Syrian Arabic._

*Radio Nissa** – *Palestine
• Women in Sports – Hand in Hand
• Qahweh Mzboot (Morning Coffee) 
• Fi ‘Oyoun Al Nisaa (Through Women’s Eyes) 
_Language is in Palestinian Arabic._

*Irratia 97FM** – *Bilbao, Basque Country
• Mar de Fueguitos
• Lur eta Murmur
• Arañas de Marte
_Language is in Euskara._

*Radio Libertaire 89.4 FM** – *Paris, France
• Dies Area – Fri at 4pm
• Les amis d’Orwell – Fri at 9pm
• Chroniques rebellestous – Sat at 1:30pm
_Language is in French._

*Greek Pirate Radio*
• Radio zones of Subversive Expression 98FM – Athens
• 1431AM 97.3 FM – Theslonika
• 105.1FM – Mytilene, Lesvos
_Language is in Greek._

*Radio Patapoe* – Amsterdam, Netherlands
• Vittek – Thu at 3pm
• Magieke Jansen – Thu at 8pm
• Gapend Gat – Thu at 9pm
_Language is in Dutch._

*Radio Orange 94.0** – *Austria
• Tiam Radio – Sat at 3pm
• COOL-Tour – Sat at 4pm
• A Radio Vienna – Sun at 8pm
_Language is in German._

*Radio Student FM 89.3* – Serbia
• Črna Luknja – Every other Thu at 12pm
• Klopca pod svobodnim – Fri at 6pm
• A pure legal pirate – Sun at 10:15am
_Language is in Serbian._

-


----------



## Matt Derrick (Apr 15, 2019)

man, that's a heck of a list. i'm going to link to this post in our directory of anarchist resources.


----------



## EmmaAintDead (Apr 21, 2019)

Lumpen Radio 105.5FM - Chicago, IL, USA
Full schedule mon-fri, highlights for news & politics below
bilingual english & spanish programming

Labor Express Radio - Mon 2000

DIVISIVE - Wed 1800
This Is Hell! - Thu 1100
Hitting Left - Fri 1100
Who Gives A Shit? - Sun 1500


----------



## WildVirtue (May 18, 2019)

Much appreciated Matt 

I'll let you know if I can help out with the library in the future, I want to move all my links to downloadable zines from wordpress to archive.org because it doesn't track users IPs, so when I get round to that it could be a good time to help out with both. These are the 2 big anarchist projects I've got going on my website, then 'Top 25' posts are to make it more digestible:

• Anarchist/Socialist Community Directory
• Top 25 Anarchist/Socialist Content Creators​• Anarchist/Socialist Zine Library

And thanks a bunch Emma, updated the page to include that. I love 'This is Hell!' too.


----------



## manzo (May 19, 2019)

love free form radio wfmu out of jersey city
91.1 wfmu.org


----------



## EliV (May 16, 2020)

If you ever want to listen to these when you're not travelling, many (but not all) are available on TuneIn. And you can find loads of other great stations all over the world there, too.


----------

